# non gender assigned fish



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

how many fish in the hobby don't have a set gender ?

(i don't know what it's called)
but some fish are born (say female), and the dominant fish is/becomes male
when that dominant fish dies the next most dominant female becomes the new male, ... and things continue this way.

how many of these fish are there in the hobby
what fish do this ?

---

it's been on my mind, and otherwise i'm really not sure, haven't looked into it.

so many profiles may say "male looks like this" "female looks like this" ... but how many only stay a set sex till a replacement is needed ?

what fish do this ? does anyone know ?

Edit:
what a better time to look
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequential_hermaphroditism


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

The only fish in tropical hobby that I know that has the ability to change sex is the Mangrove Killifish. They are born either as a hermaphrodite or, on the rare occasion, as a male (primary). The hermaphordites over time have the ability to change to males (secondary).


----------

